# Veto pro pacs



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Does anyone use and recommend veto tool bags? To me they look good for possibly service work but what if you do commercial work where you need to bring in all your tools and you can't make trips to your truck?

I was considering an xl or xxl not sure open top or closed.

I have a large amount of tools as well


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

YoungApprentice said:


> Does anyone use and recommend veto tool bags? To me they look good for possibly service work but what if you do commercial work where you need to bring in all your tools and you can't make trips to your truck? I was considering an xl or xxl not sure open top or closed. I have a large amount of tools as well


I do strictly commercial work, owned every Closed top veto.... Well built, quality, holds a lot of tools... But TOO heavy. I ended up selling off all of them to 422Plumber, he mainly does service and loves them, but I work in the city, and lugging those things around was rough.. I just use a standard bag now, less organized but the largest veto was 7lbs empty.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> I do strictly commercial work, owned every Closed top veto.... Well built, quality, holds a lot of tools... But TOO heavy. I ended up selling off all of them to 422Plumber, he mainly does service and loves them, but I work in the city, and lugging those things around was rough.. I just use a standard bag now, less organized but the largest veto was 7lbs empty.


Yeah right now I'm using one of those 18 inch open top totes fairly light empty but it allows me to just throw my 18 and 24 wrenches in there. If I had the veto i would be hanging my pipe wrenches from the d rings on the front of the bag :thumbup:


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I do commercial and was using the xl. That thing held a lot of tools but was very heavy.

I bought the LC and put my cordless tool on one side and essentials on the other. It's light enough to prevent fatigue and small enough to prevent overloading. I'd prolly still use it if I was only a plumber and not a foreman. Perfect size for my needs. I see no reason to try any others and if I do then I won't go with veto. Too expensive to just keep trying another lol.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

JWBII said:


> I do commercial and was using the xl. That thing held a lot of tools but was very heavy.
> 
> I bought the LC and put my cordless tool on one side and essentials on the other. It's light enough to prevent fatigue and small enough to prevent overloading. I'd prolly still use it if I was only a plumber and not a foreman. Perfect size for my needs. I see no reason to try any others and if I do then I won't go with veto. Too expensive to just keep trying another lol.


Hmm how many tools can i fit in an lc? 

I normally carry:

Nut drivers through 3/16-1/2
Various Klein screwdrivers around 6 drivers
Knipex pump pliers 7 in, 10 in, 12 in
(2) channel lock wide azz crescent
12 inch crescent
Vice grips
Hacksaw
Tape measure
1/2 in ratchet with sockets
Ratchet gear wrenches/open ended
Red snips
Rigid No 15 cutter 
Rigid No 153 cutter 
Spud wrench
Pex cutter
4 lb baby sledge
Nail puller/mini pry bar
Flashlight
1/4 ratchet with 5/16 for cast only
Pipe wrenches 10-24 inch

That's about it I tend to use all my tools except the pex cutter:laughing:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I have one LC closed top ,, all carry in tools .. GREAT ! 

One of the the new LARGE just open bags ,, solder bag including my MC tank . GREAT ! 

One that is a size down from the large bag . Haven't fully decided what to do with that yet . 

Veto s are the best !


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I use this one for my volt meter, wire nuts, electrical tape, etc. I love their bigger bags also but they are too heavy. Guess I am getting weak in my not so old age.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> I use this one for my volt meter, wire nuts, electrical tape, etc. I love their bigger bags also but they are too heavy. Guess I am getting weak in my not so old age.


What's a volt meter?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

YoungApprentice said:


> What's a volt meter?


I use it measure levels of electrolysis. :thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

youngapprentice said:


> hmm how many tools can i fit in an lc?
> 
> I normally carry:
> 
> ...


 tape measure??? Wtf?? Not a plumber here!


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

YoungApprentice said:


> Hmm how many tools can i fit in an lc?
> 
> I normally carry:
> 
> ...



The things I think you'll have issues carrying in it out of your list are the hacksaw, 18 & 24 pipe wrench, depending on how long your nail puller will determine that as well. 

I think the rest it can accommodate. It will be heavy though. Worst comes to worst you can buy a 25 dollar magna cart folding dolly to roll it when you've got a long trek with it. I feel the LC is the best fit for my needs.

The XL is just too much for me.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> tape measure??? Wtf?? Not a plumber here!


Some of us like to do work and install lengths of pipe that a folding ruler doesn't work with



JWBII said:


> The things I think you'll have issues carrying in it out of your list are the hacksaw, 18 & 24 pipe wrench, depending on how long your nail puller will determine that as well.
> 
> I think the rest it can accommodate. It will be heavy though. Worst comes to worst you can buy a 25 dollar magna cart folding dolly to roll it when you've got a long trek with it. I feel the LC is the best fit for my needs.
> 
> The XL is just too much for me.


If you think the lc would work for me if I just remove the pipe wrenches and hacksaw then I think I would get it


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Fortunately I was able to actually look at the bags before I bought them. We have a local tool store that sells them. If I hadn't had the option to see them before I bought them there's no way I woulda bought them.

Not to stray from the topic but before I bought the veto I had bought a Klein roll bag. That really is a nice bag. It's 150 new and lots of room. Well made....

The roll bags just don't suit me well. Especially if I come to a point where I gotta pick the behemoth of a bag up and carry it lol. The wheels are really nice though.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

JWBII said:


> Fortunately I was able to actually look at the bags before I bought them. We have a local tool store that sells them. If I hadn't had the option to see them before I bought them there's no way I woulda bought them.
> 
> Not to stray from the topic but before I bought the veto I had bought a Klein roll bag. That really is a nice bag. It's 150 new and lots of room. Well made....
> 
> The roll bags just don't suit me well. Especially if I come to a point where I gotta pick the behemoth of a bag up and carry it lol. The wheels are really nice though.


I also have a store here that sells them and I went to look today and they only had xl and xxl no lc in stock. I carry my tools up ladders and I find roll bags a little bulky.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

YoungApprentice said:


> I also have a store here that sells them and I went to look today and they only had xl and xxl no lc in stock. I carry my tools up ladders and I find roll bags a little bulky.


I'm telling you, if you're running up ladders, stairways or walking a ways to the jobsite, you're not going to want a tool bag. And whats with carrying every pipe wrench ever made? I carry an aluminum 14. If it's bigger than that can handle, I quit.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

LOL come on Flyout...... Ya gotta give it to him, some apprentices don't even show up with a tape and level. At least he's showing initiative with his tools.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> I'm telling you, if you're running up ladders, stairways or walking a ways to the jobsite, you're not going to want a tool bag. And whats with carrying every pipe wrench ever made? I carry an aluminum 14. If it's bigger than that can handle, I quit.


I carry my tools in from my truck then carry it up 2 flights of stairs to the boiler room and set them down and work for the day... It's a little bit of a walk but I'm not carrying my bag all day up and down ladders.

I like to be prepared  right now doing 6" steel so pipe wrenches aren't always used every day for me I could always leave them in the job box at work


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

If you wanna spend that much on a bag go for it... But I regret buying them.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> If you wanna spend that much on a bag go for it... But I regret buying them.


You have a point the xl was 235$ at the store I went too which is expensive. I just need a bag that has lots of pockets I guess


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

YoungApprentice said:


> You have a point the xl was 235$ at the store I went too which is expensive. I just need a bag that has lots of pockets I guess


I find that in a day it's trashed anyways. I have a rough bag, trim bag, copper bag, layout bag and lead bag.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> I find that in a day it's trashed anyways. I have a rough bag, trim bag, copper bag, layout bag and lead bag.


Separate bags seems like a lot of work to do but I guess it would work well. What about tools which you need in multiple bags for example pump pliers? Do you keep a set in every bag or take tools out and put in the other bags?


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

YoungApprentice said:


> Separate bags seems like a lot of work to do but I guess it would work well. What about tools which you need in multiple bags for example pump pliers? Do you keep a set in every bag or take tools out and put in the other bags?


I dumped my rough bag out, I have 7 channel locks of various sizes in it. I need to do some cleaning, but yes, I have multiples of everything. 

And my lay out bag, lead bag and copper bag, would fit into my rough bag... So, it's really more compartmentalizing then anything.


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Feb 22, 2014)

I have a light bag, for simple repairs to faucets, toilets, and water heaters. It has the smaller tools, pump pliers etcetera. 

A heavy bag that has the pipe wrenches, and other heavy stuff for working on galvanized pipe. 

A bag for copper work, with the torch, tubing cutter, solder, flux, and misc fittings. 

A PEX box (20-mm ammo can actually), with cutters, the crimpers, ring cutters, and fittings. 

Each of them holds all the tools for that task, and there are duplicates between the bags.

Dignity, Honor, and Respect: Even when their, dishonoring disrespect leaves you indignant.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

I put a good all around set of tools in the veto.

Other tools that are used for a specific task are in Klein zipper bags. If I need extra I grab the zipper bag along with the veto and go.

It's not a fair opinion since I'm more of a field supervisor that visits multiple jobs so if I was a foreman / plumber designated to one job a day which requires more tools on a daily basis I may have a different outlook.

I have a company vehicle with a weather guard saddle box that holds everything I need to do the jobs I perform. No bag will hold everything you need to do everything. Everybody's needs are different. The veto was a good fit for me but I know for a fact it wouldn't be a good choice for some I work with. It wouldn't be affordable nor practicle.

The best thing to do is just what you did..... Go to a place that stocks them so you can put your hands on them and see them. No way would I buy one based simply on opinions and pictures.


----------



## YoungApprentice (Dec 7, 2013)

JWBII said:


> I put a good all around set of tools in the veto.
> 
> Other tools that are used for a specific task are in Klein zipper bags. If I need extra I grab the zipper bag along with the veto and go.
> 
> ...



I did goto the store and looked at the xl since lc was out of stock and they're top quality for sure. I also was told to look at clc 1539 looks like a veto xl but cheaper and less quality for sure.


----------

